# Website for Gym Clothes?



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

(UK Only)

most places i check check want say £30+ for a single vest! (that's one month gym membership!)

anyone know any reasonably priced sites?


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

SKINNY CHIMP


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

eBay


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Sports Direct have a sale on now. You had better get ordering quickly before the sale ends! Anybody know when DFS are planning to have a sale?


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

rectus said:


> Sports Direct have a sale on now. You had better get ordering quickly before the sale ends! Anybody know when DFS are planning to have a sale?


The sofa guys??


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

rectus said:


> Sports Direct have a sale on now. You had better get ordering quickly before the sale ends! Anybody know when DFS are planning to have a sale?


Not sure mate they hardly EVER have a sale.


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

Mclovin147 said:


> (UK Only)
> 
> most places i check check want say £30+ for a single vest! (that's one month gym membership!)
> 
> anyone know any reasonably priced sites?


Get your own printed up. About £10 a vest with whatever you want on it.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

eBay mate, loads of stringers and tshirts perfect for gym.


----------

